# Red tagged again??



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Guess why i got red tagged for this cover


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

'Cause you're a jackleg hack?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure... it appears that you haven't installed it yet.

Pete


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know. Could you please explain what a red tag is?


----------



## freeone37 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cannot seem to see a UL stamp on there unless it is on the back-side


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You left the plastic bag on when you installed it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Because you had on a pink tu-tu, cowboy boots, a Dr. Seuss hat and a monacle.







All too easy!


.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not enough screws.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not enough screws.


That cover should suffice as the screws are threaded on top and bottom. You cannot rely on the duplex single screw covers that connect only in the middle of the receptacle.

Years ago these covers only had the center screw.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> .........Years ago these covers only had the center screw........


Like this:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Because it is a surface mount cover and you needed a flush mount. Or you forgot the coffee and donut.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Because the 4 corner holes are open and only 2 are being used


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Because the 4 corner holes are open and only 2 are being used


 
That's where I was going with screw count.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Because the 4 corner holes are open and only 2 are being used


It would be the same for the unused holes in the box to....got to make sure the electricity don't leak out. 

Something about < .250":whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John said:


> It would be the same for the unused holes in the box to....got to make sure the electricity don't leak out.
> 
> Something about < .250":whistling2:


 
Scotchkote! :thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That cover should suffice as the screws are threaded on top and bottom. You cannot rely on the duplex single screw covers that connect only in the middle of the receptacle.
> 
> Years ago these covers only had the center screw.



Really??? Ours in Canada only use the single center screw to hold the device! (like 480 pictured) OP must have gotten a Canadian plate


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's where I was going with screw count.


I thought maybe that's what you meant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

randas said:


> Really??? Ours in Canada only use the single center screw to hold the device! (like 480 pictured) OP must have gotten a Canadian plate


Here is the NEC rule



> 406.4 Receptacle Mounting.
> (C) Receptacles Mounted on Covers. Receptacles mounted to and supported by a cover shall be held rigidly against the cover by more than one screw or shall be a device assembly or box cover listed and identified for securing by a single screw.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Guess why i got red tagged for this cover


There's no UL listing on plate.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Because the 4 corner holes are open and only 2 are being used


Cha ching!!!!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

They used to come where you had to punch out the hole you wanted to use but that inspector is a bit over the top.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> There's no UL listing on plate.


The UL stamp is stamped on the inside of the cover on some RACO covers.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> They used to come where you had to punch out the hole you wanted to use but that inspector is a bit over the top.


Best reason why it was red tagged, it it really was...he forgot the coffee an donut.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I was hoping it was because you wrote, didn't write Cletis on it. :whistling2:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Cha ching!!!!!


What's the code ref?

I've been told stories that this was a code violation, but have never been called on it myself. I've had several jobs where this could have been an issue. Its not like the holes are any different than the 8 that would be exposed on a surface mounted 1900.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



Barjack said:


> What's the code ref?
> 
> I've been told stories that this was a code violation, but have never been called on it myself. I've had several jobs where this could have been an issue. Its not like the holes are any different than the 8 that would be exposed on a surface mounted 1900.


I don't know. He said that's my problem and he said it's not his job to educate me on the code...So, I don't know where it is ?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

If he can't point to it in a code book call his boss


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*is*



Bbsound said:


> If he can't point to it in a code book call his boss


He is the boss. He is also on state board that approves commercial contractors...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> ........So, I don't know where it is ?



You can't find what doesn't exist.

And it IS his job to provide you a Code reference.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

$5 says that it never happened. It's just Cletis with one of his Riveter-esque:no: questions.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Just put two screws in the holes.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*-$5*



InPhase277 said:


> $5 says that it never happened. It's just Cletis with one of his Riveter-esque:no: questions.


-$5 


He wouldn't let me use this too?? He said it wiggled too much..:blink:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a code on the amount of wiggle. I need to study more because I don't remember a wiggle code. Can someone help me find that code? I thought ul listing was enough or am I being drawn into his vortex.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like that inspector is one that all the electricians talk about in the supply house


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> sounds like that inspector is one that all the electricians talk about *on internet forums*



I fixed it for you.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Because the 4 corner holes are open and only 2 are being used


How many 1900 boxes have ears on all four corners? The cover plate shown is the kind I prefer. The ones that are not indented use the long screws, are more of a problem with screws getting loose.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Where was this? What city?

I call BS.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Georgia inspection fee (folded up $50) was not tucked under corner:whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> How many 1900 boxes have ears on all four corners? The cover plate shown is the kind I prefer. The ones that are not indented use the long screws, are more of a problem with screws getting loose.


I am not arguing with you. I think the inspector is off his rocker. Heck look at the mounting holes in the box. We don't plug them.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I don't know. He said that's my problem and he said it's not his job to educate me on the code...So, I don't know where it is ?


It is his job to know what is in the code and prove it.


----------



## freeone37 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Cletis, this inspectors last name wasn't Brown by any chance was it?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

freeone37 said:


> Hey Cletis, this inspectors last name wasn't Brown by any chance was it?


No, even "Turn'em Down" John Brown isn't that picky. Besides that, Cletis isn't in Georgia, despite what his info says.


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like the inspector needs to get a life


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that this story starts way before the plate! This inspector came to the job with the sole intention of failing it! That's ridiculous!


----------



## Davethewave (Jan 6, 2012)

Flexing their knowledge to the point of insanity.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the code says all unused openings should be sealed. the intent of the code was all unused openings in which a conduit or cable can terminate have to be sealed. it was never ment to mean screw holes. 

i think if the plate was UL listed and installed as the directions say then there is no issue at all.

what else did this inspector fail?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*2*



electricalperson said:


> the code says all unused openings should be sealed. the intent of the code was all unused openings in which a conduit or cable can terminate have to be sealed. it was never ment to mean screw holes.
> 
> i think if the plate was UL listed and installed as the directions say then there is no issue at all.
> 
> what else did this inspector fail?


2 things. The cover. He said I had to go buy the one with 2 holes and he didn't like the connector cause it wiggled too much. And like I said he is the boss and he is on the state board as well ? I"m sure I can get a lawyer for 20k-50k and fight it for abuse of power but I'd rather pay $60 and change out those 2 things and be done. I need to keep making money. It's just an extorsion thing. Nothing new...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Cletis said:


> 2 things. The cover. He said I had to go buy the one with 2 holes and he didn't like the connector cause it wiggled too much. And like I said he is the boss and he is on the state board as well ? I"m sure I can get a lawyer for 20k-50k and fight it for abuse of power but I'd rather pay $60 and change out those 2 things and be done. I need to keep making money. It's just an extorsion thing. Nothing new...


What a dink this guy is. Good for you for being able to roll with it. I'd never be able to bite my tongue.


----------



## Turn'emdownbrown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Turn'em Down be*

This IS Turn'em Down Brown! I got my reputation for not only wearing my tools but, being an inspector as well! Not only do I know the tricks of the trade but, I am a code enforcer too! The good book can work for you or against you!


----------



## Turn'emdownbrown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Turn'em down Brown*

This IS Turn'em Down Brown! I got my reputation for not only wearing my tools but, being an inspector as well! Not only do I know the tricks of the trade but, I am a code enforcer too! The good book can work for you or against you!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Turn'emdownbrown said:


> This IS Turn'em Down Brown! I got my reputation for not only wearing my tools but, being an inspector as well! Not only do I know the tricks of the trade but, I am a code enforcer too! The good book can work for you or against you!


And repeating urself? Repeating urself?


----------



## Turn'emdownbrown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Repeating myself*

Just trying to get it right.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

so cletis is banned and you're here now


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

so turn down brown is clete in violation


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Because you used it in place og a GFCI receptacle


----------



## TQuade (Jan 22, 2010)

Cletis said:


> -$5
> 
> He wouldn't let me use this too?? He said it wiggled too much..:blink:


Why would anybody have a reason to wiggle it after you install it


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TQuade said:


> Why would anybody have a reason to wiggle it after you install it


help me please. why after only 22 posts in 3 years did you decide to resurface to answer a cletis question on a zombie thread brought back to life by the douchebag who started it? are you having conversations with yourself?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> 2 things. The cover. He said I had to go buy the one with 2 holes and he didn't like the connector cause it wiggled too much. And like I said he is the boss and he is on the state board as well ? I"m sure I can get a lawyer for 20k-50k and fight it for abuse of power but I'd rather pay $60 and change out those 2 things and be done. I need to keep making money. It's just an extorsion thing. Nothing new...


I'll bet your partner Chris1971 never failed an inspection, it's only you. What does Chris1971 say about this?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

TQuade said:


> Why would anybody have a reason to wiggle it after you install it


...a competent inspector?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

360max said:


> ...a competent inspector?


 that,and serious too


----------

